# Ask GG For Pickled Apple Recipe Reminder



## larry_stewart (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey GG,

I had a reminder on my calendar to ask you for your pickled apple recipe.
Went apple picking last weekend ( good thing cause there weren't many on the trees.  Im guessing the hot summer and little rain had something too do with that.  That being said, we made about 15 quarts of fresh apple cider, and still have about 1/2 a bushel left.

So if you would be so kinds to provide the recipe, Id appreciate it.

**If anyone else has any apple recipes they want to throw my way, Im all for it.**


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2020)

Here you go, Larry! [emoji16] Easy peasy [emoji39] 
http://archive.boston.com/lifestyle/food/articles/2008/09/17/honey_ginger_pickled_apples/


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks.
My reminder was set for September 15th, I saw it, remembered, then forgot, then remembered again   So I put it out there before I forgot again.


----------

